# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Descarga de guía completa de agricultura urbana. Interesantes técnicas para producir alimentos en casa

## msantini

fgurbanizadcs.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com    
Una técnica innovadora para el cultivo en las ciudades, donde los suelos son poco fértiles, es la organoponia. Implementada desde hace más de 20 años en las áreas urbanas de Cuba, esta práctica permite crear un suelo fértil mediante el agregado de abonos orgánicos y, así, facilitar la producción de hortalizas para la comunidad. Para llevarla a cabo, pueden construirse canteros con diversos materiales como maderas, piedras, ladrillos o bloques de concreto o utilizarse macetas, envases, bateas, tarimas, bolsas y caños. Para iniciar una huerta organopónica, es fundamental disponer de un buen sustrato y planificar el espacio de cultivo, según las características de la especie que queramos producir, con el objetivo de asegurar el desarrollo de las plantas.  *Descargar guía de agricultura urbana* 
En esta ocasión, compartiremos unas ideas extraordinarias para crear y mantener huertos en nuestro hogar. Cada vez más personas quieren producir huertos caseros, para tener vegetales, verduras frescas y saber de donde provienen. Es una excelente opción, puedes mantener tus propios huertos y a tu ritmo. Quizás debas comenzar con algún vegetal, el que quieras, para que empieces a darte cuenta que tipo de cuidados necesitará con el tiempo. 
Mira la galería que te dejo aquí, para que veas las opciones que tienes y cómo puedes implementar un sistema de autoriego, para que no pierdas mucho tiempo. Espero que te gusten mucho todas las ideas y las lleves a la práctica.                         https://www.youtube.com/embed/1OXMHzPjj2k *Fuente: portalfruticola.com* Temas similares: Artículo: Maduro lanza plan de agricultura urbana contra escasez en Venezuela La agricultura urbana se beneficia de un buen control de los nutrientes Artículo: Lima se pone verde con la agricultura urbana Artículo: Lima entre las diez ciudades más destacadas en agricultura urbana de América Latina Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados

----------


## lbsilvina

Me encantó esta propuesta, voy a intentar hacerlo, me gustaría tener plantas aromáticas en mi casa y no tengo mucho espacio, los saludo y les agradezco!   turbocompresor

----------


## carlos.1

excelente informacion ya me baje la guia , sumamente util , muchas gracias , he estado pensando en montar un huerto y no tenia idea de por donde comenzar

----------

